
A Brief Brexit Lament - vquemener
http://martin.kleppmann.com/2020/01/31/brief-brexit-lament.html
======
coldtea
> _Comparing Germany and the UK, I have noticed how Europe seems to be
> perceived very differently in each country. In the UK, the relationship with
> Europe is regarded mostly in economic terms, as a free-trade zone. In
> Germany, it is regarded in the first instance as a peace project._

For one, that doesn't prevent Germany to treat the Eurozone as it furthers its
own interests, and secures its trade dominance over it...

Second, if anybody need to have EU as a peace project, it is Germany, since
the EU (and its predecessor bodies) were built with explicit mission (as
openly said by British, French, etc leaders of those efforts) to contain
Germany.

